# Bischoff Reservoir



## shaprap RS

Hello,

I just moved to batesville IN, first of the year, does anyone know anything about Bischoff Reservoir.......Ive heard its good for crappie and Bass, I read somewhere also you need to get a permit to put a boat on this lake, any info would be great

thanks


----------



## Rooster

Nice lake for BIG bass!

I only fished it a few times last year, but previously I fished it a few times a month. If a permit is required, it is something new. It is a horsepower restricted lake, and I think that the permit may be related to using a boat that is over the horsepower limitI know that there are tournaments on the lake and they have permission to be over the limit????? Please post any information that you find on the permit. Thanks!


----------



## harrison08

Used to ice fish there often...... caught lots of nice bluegills and crappie. Havent ice fished it in quite some time though.


----------



## shaprap RS

rooster, called batesville gas and water, they said that the permit was something they used to do in the past, they also said there was a 6hp limit and speed limit on the lake, but the 40hp motor on my boat was fine as long as i kept it within reason and wasent flying around, 

thanks for the info, cant wait to get out there this spring, love living 1/4 mile from a lake now


----------



## Stauff

Keep in mind that parts of this reservoir are "residential" - a number of houses right on the lake. The only time I hear of problems there is when someone forgets the respect that is owed the adjacent landowners and the property they paid for. It's a great little "sleepy" lake, and I think they'd all like to keep it that way. Don't go "IKE" when you catch that six or seven pounder (they're in there) and it will be just fine.

From a couple miles up 129 ... Stauff

PS - I almost forgot ... Welcome to Ripley County !!!


----------



## MIKETORBECK

I direct a 6 series bass fishing circuit on the lake and am currently signing up members for the new year. If interested check it out at 

www.freewebs.com/1bassmaster

If not that fine i will tell you it is an awesome lake for cats, crappie, bluegill and bass. We weigh in several 6 lb bass each year! I have also see hundreds of cats on trot lines over the years. Not to mention several panfisherman catching fish after fish. Congrats on moving into a very nice quiet part of indiana, I like it over there alot.

Mike Torbeck

www.midwest-sportsman.com


----------

